# May Flower Photo Contest: Vote Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are this month's entries. Good luck to all of you! 

Mika's Kalia and Mika:









o0bibitte0o's Alyzée:









Lilysmommy's Lily:









Coco's babies:









sillybowtie's Ace:









Tasha's Henry:









Herisson's Herisson:









Vortex's Lulu:









dawn71's Spike:









Shelbys Mom's Shelby:









Great pictures everyone!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

ugh!!! too hard, its gonna be really really close :?


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

you're wright ,,,,to hard to choose only one ,  :shock:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww! everyones hedgies and pictures are just so adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

aww <3


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I think everyone should get 10 votes!  

I don't know who to vote for, there all so good!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of beautifull picture, no an easy choice.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*I chose Dawn7 his was real cute but i loved every single picture youve all got adorable hedgehogs!*


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

What theme will it be for June? Summer/beach?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure yet! Suggestions?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the picture of Henry! Beautiful


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

for the next contest, it should be .........................dadadadaaaaaa!!!!!!!drumroll!!!!!!! HAWAIIAN!!!!!!!!    waddya think?  i have a bunch of good stuff for this, but no hedgie  , cuz i have a really cute pink hawaiian flower bracelet,(it matches a dress i have) that i could put on it, but i guess i cant  , oh well :roll: .


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

if it's an Hawaiian photo contest I have sand , key holder an some stuff to make beautiful photos ,,,,an it's directly from Honolulu an all the island around ,,,,I make a cruse around hawaiian islands and go down to Bora Bora ,,mooréa, Papette a real beautiful trip with a lot of souvenirs ,,,,then i'll be ready to push on the cam button ,,,,,lolllll


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hawaiian is a good idea maybe, then that way in can even be indoors, for those of us who live where is isint geting warm yet... :x hahaha


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Any definite decisions on what next month's contest theme is going to be?


----------



## Mel (May 29, 2009)

wow the pictures are really soooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttteeeeeeeee


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think a Hawaiian/beach theme would be good. That way the people who have yucky weather still can have a mini-luau inside. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

when are you going to start the june one?? i cant wait to see the the cute Hawaiian/beach theme pictures!! hehe


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm really sorry I'm finishing this up late, I was stuck in Maryland with no internet connection :? . I'll get on it asap.

Congrats to Vortex for winning by a long shot! Great picture.  

Great job to everyone else also.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

lol YAY!
i told lulu, i dont think she cared that much, she was just happy about her bowl of mealies. :roll: . LOL
Thanks eveyone! :lol: 
cant wait for the next one! i just cant get enough pictures of everyones hedgies!! hehe

~Anna & Lulu <3


----------

